# First Ride on LT-25 Pics and Video



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

That was sweet. Great looking ride.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Awesome!

Now lets see some fish blood on her.


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

lets see her parked in my driveway


----------



## chandler27 (Jul 24, 2007)

Wow that thing is sweettt!!! When we goin fishing?


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Joel, I maybe in ENP Tue and Wed 9-4 and 9-5 if so would you want to run with us ?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

You might be in ENP?


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Yea, We might be in Chco or Charlotte Harbor or Stuart or Biscane Bay where ever the Capt picks...

Full tank of gas and a week off work....Open Snook season....


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

finally [smiley=dancing3.gif] LOOKING GOOD


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Eric, are you in for Tue ?


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

Bro! Boat looks good!

When we fishing?????

I am working nights starting next week and can fish most any morning for a while......


----------



## JIMMYZ750 (Feb 20, 2007)

Whoa!!! That bote looks slow ...........and tippy

Better send it back to Central Florida for work....I'll pick it up for ya and bring it back when everything is thoroughly checked out.

Hey, what are friends for.....


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

man I miss being able to drop in off us1 and hit upper fl bay.

boat looks great in the water too, definitely a skinny water fishin' machine. You should be able to pole up on to the top of the flat and wait for the tide to bring the fish to ya.


----------



## YakkinReds (Aug 11, 2007)

Great looking boat.


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

I love your boat so much i made it my backround on my computer!


----------

